# Friday Date Night (movie review)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm sure many of you will be heading out this Friday for your traditional "Date Night" with the spouse so I thought I would review this great film.









Watching "Southside With You" makes you feel like a bug on the wall when two people destined to make history together fall in love (not to mention making you feel like you need a hot shower after watching). It's charming. It's intimate. It's typical Liberal drivel. Who cares about facts when its more fun to have your feelings manipulated!?!

The film covers the summer day in 1989 in Chicago that the Obamas, who worked at the same law firm, went on their first date. Somehow the two managed to escape the blood filled streets of Chicago long enough to get ice cream. Awww, what's better on a hot summer day than ice cream? Except maybe for smoking some blunts and being a communism.....excuse me, "community" organizer (whatever the hell that is). The film manages to predict the future as Michelle has two scoops of nut crunch ice cream and Barrack enjoys a heaping of lying lime sherbert. Director Tanne reportedly collected as much information as he could from books, news reports, and various media interviews with the couple. But he decided to throw that research out the window and make this a propaganda film for the Obama's. Good call if you ask this reviewer. Nobody wants to upset the King.

You'll laugh, you'll cry and you'll have a wonderful time choking down this film that delightfully captures a period in time in Chicago when two men fell in love!

This reviewer gives the movie two enthusiastic paws up.

Southside With You movie trailer


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Community Organizer huh? Get a job.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have seen 8 years of the Oblunder tragicomedy . I think I would rather stab both eyes out with an ice pick then see this liberal propaganda tripe.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this crap for real?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Is this crap for real?


I haven't heard a thing about this so I GOOGLED. Opens in theaters this Friday especially for dumbass sheeple with no lives of their own.

Get a job.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I could buy a lot of ammo for the cost of a movie ticket!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

they have been running the shit out of the promo preview on the local TV channels - to me it's a heads up ... you don't want to be anywhere near a movie complex running the movie and especially at that later nite start/finish movie time - it'll be wall to wall blacks with anything possible happening .... it's a total miracle if it's only fists a flying ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Not even worth it. They are a Manchurian couple, anti American, filled full of Utopian BS that can never work...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No thanks.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Is this crap for real?


The review, not so much.

The movie, unfortunately it is real.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Not even worth it. They are a Manchurian couple, anti American, filled full of Utopian BS that can never work...


You are correct on the first part but totally wrong on the last part. Their crap is working exactly like intended. More people are out of the workforce, more people are on food stamps, they are in power and experience a level of untouchability that was once reserved for the great men of the industrial revolution, yet the BHOzo's have not built any thing.

THEIR personal wealth and power will increase exponentially over the next 20-30 years. Most of us will not see anything remotely close to the real wealth that those in political power today are experiencing. Look at them all, the Obama's, The Clinton's, The Al Gore's, The Pelosi's, The Harry Reids....all of them are wealthy beyond imagination and none of them ever built shit.

Hell, Richard Shelby, Senator from AL has been in Government since 1963. Local goverment, then State then Federal. His highest salary was as a Senator last year at $174,000. Nothing to shake a stick at right?

Well the MOFO is worth $11 MILLION!

How the hell does that happen? And he's one of the quasi good guys.

Pelosi? In congress since 1987 and is worth $101 MILLION! True half of that is her husbands but how do you think he caught all the breaks? HMMMM?

So to them, they have realized Utopia...And We The People get to finance it! HA, Jokes on us...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> You are correct on the first part but totally wrong on the last part. Their crap is working exactly like intended. More people are out of the workforce, more people are on food stamps, they are in power and experience a level of untouchability that was once reserved for the great men of the industrial revolution, yet the BHOzo's have not built any thing.
> 
> THEIR personal wealth and power will increase exponentially over the next 20-30 years. Most of us will not see anything remotely close to the real wealth that those in political power today are experiencing. Look at them all, the Obama's, The Clinton's, The Al Gore's, The Pelosi's, The Harry Reids....all of them are wealthy beyond imagination and none of them ever built shit.
> 
> ...


^^^^^This post needs to be crammed into the American people's mind everyday.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> ^^^^^This post needs to be crammed into the American people's mind everyday.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


you haven't seen anything - Obammy will be a billionaire in a couple of years - more if he can continue to work his con on an international basis ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm gonna bump this post up because I think its important...(Yeah, yeah, I know its my post but give me a break, every once in a while a blind squirrel gets a nut!....)



Slippy said:


> You are correct on the first part but totally wrong on the last part. Their crap is working exactly like intended. More people are out of the workforce, more people are on food stamps, they are in power and experience a level of untouchability that was once reserved for the great men of the industrial revolution, yet the BHOzo's have not built any thing.
> 
> THEIR personal wealth and power will increase exponentially over the next 20-30 years. Most of us will not see anything remotely close to the real wealth that those in political power today are experiencing. Look at them all, the Obama's, The Clinton's, The Al Gore's, The Pelosi's, The Harry Reids....all of them are wealthy beyond imagination and none of them ever built shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

That dog wont hunt.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm gonna bump this post up because I think its important...(Yeah, yeah, I know its my post but give me a break, every once in a while a blind squirrel gets a nut!....)


You did what with a blind squirrels nuts!?! :Yikes:


----------

